
Ask HN: How do you manage lot of bookmarks? - mailjenil
I have been adding around 20 bookmarks daily and its getting tough to manage all bookmarks. I normally use Firefox bookmark extension.<p>I often name a bookmark and then forget that name. Its a pain when you want to search for them because you dont remember what you named the bookmark.<p>For other services like pinboard, you have to tag it manually which is time consuming. I dont want to tag all bookmarks. Its kind of like distraction.<p>How do you deal with huge number of bookmarks?
======
hopesthoughts
I use and love linklocker.co ! It's $12 yearly, but it's worth it! I think I
have over 3000 links saved in there.

------
vkorsunov
Hi! I have more 1800 bookmarks and use bubblehunt.com. It's search engine for
your information, sync any amount of bookmarks and get access through simple
search line.

